# Bill Hayes slingshot



## smoothas (Jul 19, 2017)

Hi, I am looking to buy a Bill Hayes slingshot but not sure which one to get. I would appreciate any recommendations on

which type and the best website to purchase from. Many thanks


----------



## Luck over skill (Jan 19, 2015)

I have a seal sniper in the for sale section if u are interested or his website is pocketpredator.com

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Make sure you specify which hand hold preference .


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

I have the Ranger Tac and Side Shooter both with the Pro Clip band attachment. I like them both. I also know for a fact that the Sniper and Sniper Pro are great slingshots.....what the heck, you are right, how does one decide when all of them are terrific. Kinda like Lays Potato Chips, Bet you can't buy just one. Oh, I can't forget the Tac Hammer. That is really nice for a hammer/pistol grip slingshot.


----------



## sharp eye (Jun 3, 2014)

I also find that the Scorpion is a great slingshot; very ergonomic and safe to shoot, but now my preferred slingshot from Bill Hays is the less promoted "BoyScout" because is super ergonomic and top accurate. :bowdown:


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

If you are new I would possibly agree with treefork


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

From the Polycarbonate line I would say TacHammer, Boyscout and Scorpion.

TacHammer and the Boyscout have universal forks while accepting FlipClips and PocketPredator Pro clips.

The Scorpion is a very nice TTF exclusive frame which uses the tried and true wrap-n-tuck to affix the bands.

You could also check out ProShot Catapults in the UK as they carry several cast aluminum slingshots from several makers including Pocket Predator.


----------

